
Why You Need to Leave Academia in 2015 - mblevin
http://cheekyscientist.com/leave-academia/
======
zcdziura
I don't understand how people can remain calm and soldier on in academia,
despite abuse from professors. I personally have a real problem interacting
sensibly with people, never mind authority figures, who don't reciprocate
respect. This isn't the first story I've heard of professors abusing their
authority over students; in fact I had a similar issue with one particular
professor when I was in college for my undergrad degree. I eventually
confronted this professor and told him exactly what I thought about him, but
it should never have come to that in the first place.

On a side note, the author of this article makes an excellent point: many
professors are never taught HOW to teach, along with never receiving training
on how to manage their academic affairs (the author used funding in this case,
but there are other things professors are expected to do that they aren't very
good at). It kind of astounds me that universities don't provide this sort of
training to their professors.

